# Gorgeous Custom bag!!!!!!!!!



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to take Herbie on walks with my dogs. We find a quite spot to read in the sunshine. PG4003 (Patricia) created this most spectacular bag for me in no time at all and I am in love with it! It has a strap that's adjustable plus a pocket and I got to choose my own fabric. Since this was for transporting during the day, I didn't want it to fit with my lighted cover so she included extra padding, plus a darling button and appliqué I was not expecting.

I highly recommend her work!


















Barb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

She does such a nice job, doesn't she? Very creative!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you Barb, I'm so glad you like it.  I put that little flower applique on there because, well, it just looked good there.  I've had that in my beads box for a long time and had never found exactly the right place for it, and right there seemed like the right place.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful!

It does look like the flower just belongs there!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty Patricia.  I am never disappointed seeing what you have made!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous!  You have to smile every time you see it.  Everything from Patricia is a gem!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That's beautiful!  Love, love, LOVE that design and print.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Gorgeous - absolutely beautiful. Love the print


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That fabric is called French Post Cards, very feminine looking.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Adorable! 

Love the idea of being able to just hang my kindle around my neck and go for a walk.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful bag. I love the fabric.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I am in love!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So beautiful!!
Patricia does gorgeous work.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Really cute!  Love that fabric.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, I like the fabric.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice ... especially for the LADIES. They should have a camo option for the guys. Also maybe one in dark leather. A business option. And a beach option, something with wicker or rattan / bamboo?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

bjm said:


> Very nice ... especially for the LADIES. They should have a camo option for the guys. Also maybe one in dark leather. A business option. And a beach option, something with wicker or rattan / bamboo?


bjm, I do have a dark faux leather (sample pic attached), but I must admit, I've been making bags for more than a year and have never had a request for camo  That's not to say it can't be done.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricia, I have some camo fabric but haven't worked it up yet. I'll do one soon and post it here so the men folks can see what they look like. Also, denim is great for the guys too.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just saw a man today, carrying a black denim bag.  I really don't know why men are having a problem with carrying a bag for their Kindle, or any of the ereaders.


----------



## MpwdMom (May 28, 2011)

Just so to be clear, will my Kindle in a cover (oberon) fit into one of the special bags?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Patricia, you do gorgeous work!  Do you create your own fabric?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

MpwdMom said:


> Just so to be clear, will my Kindle in a cover (oberon) fit into one of the special bags?


Yes, any of my bags can be made to fit a Kindle in an Oberon cover. I've made lots of them that way.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Patricia, you do gorgeous work! Do you create your own fabric?


No, I've never done that, I just like to shop for fabric  Most of the time fabric can be found in almost any theme you want.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I have to say that I know first hand how beautiful Patricia's work is!
She made my mom the most beautiful zipper bag for her kindle w/ cover.  I almost wanted to keep it instead!  
I can't wait to order one for myself!


----------

